# Beets Lose Color



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Been canning forever with my pressure canner but la st year and now noticed when can my beets they lose their color purple. AmI canning too long ?? I can at 12 pounds for 30 minutes. Anyone


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It could be the variety that your using. I can Detroit Dark Reds and haven't had that problem.

Time is right. I do 10 lbs. pressure for my area.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I noticed when I cut the tops too short when I boil to slip the skins the color will bleed out after or during processing. Now I leave the tops pretty long and havn't had that problem in the last couple of cannings. Makes no sense .


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

i had the same problem they turned out more pink then red


----------

